# How to fill tank without disturbing plants and sand?



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Right now I have a homemade slate cave in my 60 gallon that is mostly used to pour water in on with my water changes. I have the Aqueon siphon but the sink adapter dont fit and I dont want to mess with the sink (girlfriend wont be happy). Is there any anything that I could do or am I stuck with this big slate cave?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

well if you are having troubles with when the water hits the subsrate or the rocks in this case? then put your hand under the water or put a little plate


----------



## dshuld (Dec 4, 2013)

I did the same as you with the cave when I wanted a cave in my tank. Other then the cave I've done shallow bowls that can be removed after filling or used drift wood in the tank to dribble water down until it was high enough to fill the rest of the way with out disturbing anything.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> well if you are having troubles with when the water hits the subsrate or the rocks in this case? then put your hand under the water or put a little plate


The tank is heavily planted. I dont want to crush the plants. I'm not having problems, i just wanted to replace the rocks with driftwood or more plants


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

ScottW said:


> The tank is heavily planted. I dont want to crush the plants. I'm not having problems, i just wanted to replace the rocks with driftwood or more plants


You could:
1) use a pitcher. I assume you're using buckets since the sink isn't hooked up. Still do that, but dunk a pitcher in the bucket then pour into tank, using your hand to shield the flow. Will take longer, but all you need extra is a pitcher

2) make a refill tool. If you decide on using the sink adapter later on, or if you ever use a power head to pump water back in, this tool will work. Basically, you just cap off the bottom of the siphon and drill holes in the lower area of the siphon cylinder. Turns _Jet mode _into _Shower mode_ on the refill. Tweak it to customize to your needs, like size and amount of holes, secure the hose end and cap end so it stays together, etc. Can be as simple as modifying your Aqueon siphon, or make one from plumbing parts from the store. Can even make it with a J bend to hang on your tank for hands free filling.

3) get a shower caddy. The thing folks use to plant stuff higher in the tank, or have terrestrial plants above the surface of the water. You could strategically place a shower caddy inside the front or side wall (via its suction cups) and pour your water bucket over that to block the flow. Like and extra hand in the tank...

4) use a step ladder. If you have the room and supplies, place a step ladder next to the tank and elevate your water buckets higher than the tank. Now you can use a siphon hose to fill the tank slowly. Depending on the diameter of hose and height above aquarium this could still disturb your substrate. Make sure flow isn't too strong and/or clamp the hose to hold it parallel to substrate.

Good Luck, Hopefully something in there was helpful!


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

I made a PVC "tool" to refill my tank. It hooks over the edge of the tank and then drops about 1/2 way into the tank. From there it is a "T" with bars going out about 10". On each bar I drilled about 5 large-ish holes that face up toward the surface. This allows me to refill the tank without disturbing the substrate/plants and I also do not need to hold it. I can upload a picture if you would like but it is very simple and cost about $3.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys!



sdwindansea said:


> I made a PVC "tool" to refill my tank. It hooks over the edge of the tank and then drops about 1/2 way into the tank. From there it is a "T" with bars going out about 10". On each bar I drilled about 5 large-ish holes that face up toward the surface. This allows me to refill the tank without disturbing the substrate/plants and I also do not need to hold it. I can upload a picture if you would like but it is very simple and cost about $3.


When you get a chance can I see a picture?


----------



## Tanks! (Dec 16, 2013)

I use a python to do water changes in my 120. Because I don't want to sit there and watch it the whole time, I got a brand-new, never used, knee-high nylon stocking and put it over the siphon/ vacuum and of the python. While I originally did this to prevent fish from swimming up the siphon while I wasn't looking, it is had a double benefit. When I reversed the flow to fill the tank, the nylon stocking does a great job of softening the impact as the water comes back into the tank.


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

Here is the picture. Sorry it is not on the tank, but this should give you a good idea of what it is. I actually did the water change yesterday. I use a pump in a trashcan to fill the tank when I do a water change (~27 gallons). The pump uses 1/2" tubing that I then connect to the PVC "apparatus" via a barb fitting.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

sdwindansea said:


> Here is the picture. Sorry it is not on the tank, but this should give you a good idea of what it is. I actually did the water change yesterday. I use a pump in a trashcan to fill the tank when I do a water change (~27 gallons). The pump uses 1/2" tubing that I then connect to the PVC "apparatus" via a barb fitting.


The picture didnt show up


----------



## sdwindansea (Oct 28, 2016)

ScottW said:


> The picture didnt show up


Strange, it is showing fine for me. Here is the URL, let me know if it doesn't work - http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting.php?do=show&type=f&id=92594&title=IMG_20161227_094049c.jpg


----------



## rewsemail (Oct 15, 2016)

Well like was said before the hand breaking up the water as you pour it in the tank is the best way to bucket fill a tank. The upwards pointing T is great, when you get your house hooked up. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I use a pitcher like mentioned above. I have a plastic cup that is just for tank use, I hold that just under the water and pour from the pitcher into that, it just ripples out without disturbing much at all. (Otherwise my long-leaved plants get tangled in each other w/the sudden water flow and I am particular enough about appearance I would untangle them all again afterwards). If the cup in the water is aimed towards tank wall it breaks up the flow even more. When water level is higher I just pour it onto my hand.


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

easiest way to fill the tank if you are using a hose - just tie bag over it )) let it touch the ground and tie plastic bag over it... works great....
and also to refill your tank you can use 5 gal reusable polycarbonate bottle - much more comfortable than a bucket, you can control flow and its easy to hold ))


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Can also use a colander. Some have handles that stretch wide enough to sit across the tank like this one

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...93-fff3-4b7c-a490-e5612e87c2b9&pf_rd_i=289761


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

SueD said:


> Can also use a colander. Some have handles that stretch wide enough to sit across the tank like this one
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...93-fff3-4b7c-a490-e5612e87c2b9&pf_rd_i=289761


Wow that's cool. I could see that being useful when trimming or planting also. It could sit there and hold inbound/outbound plants


----------



## ScottW (Sep 17, 2016)

sdwindansea said:


> ScottW said:
> 
> 
> > The picture didnt show up
> ...


Thats a cool tool you built! I went with the extendable colander. It seems like it will really work well and work as a plant trim holder too.


----------



## user12345pk (Sep 7, 2016)

it works best for me to is put a large block of poret foam in the tank then have water from the hose hit it. it dissipate water nicely and will float as the water level rises.


----------

